
States Searching for the “Corona Beer Virus” [Analysis] - jsturgeon
http://blog.embertribe.com/top-5-states-searching-for-the-corona-beer-virus-analysis
======
anonsivalley652
Well it's no surprise and disappointing conclusions from the Milgram
experiments and history, we already know ~40% of people are cowards,
completely stupid/cruel and eager to believe con artist politicians, adopt
fascism and genocide.

